# The Enigmatic House of Húrin



## Inderjit S (Dec 14, 2003)

The _stewards_ first came to be during the reign of Tarostar Rómendacil I, eighth King of Gondor. During the reign of his father, Ostoher, Gondor was invaded by Easterlings. Rómendacil I drove them away, but this attack, breaking the long peace of Gondor, acted as a demonstration of the threat posed to Gondor by Sauron's minions, even though he himself had been destroyed. 

He, therefore, established the office of the Stewards. (Sindarin 'Arandur'; "Kings Man". It is probable that this was his official title, since Sindarin was the main language of the Gondorian aristocracy and Westron, at this time, was not as widespread as it later became. (_Of Dwarves and Men_ tells us about the slower change of Sindarin to Westron as the lingua franca of Gondor, in comparison to Arnor.) Tolkien would not have given us the Sindarin equivalent if it wasn't frequently used. 

The chosen Steward never came from the royal household, and was usually old, which meant he never went to war and ruled the realm in the King's absence. Here, I will diverge a little, as I think a brief discussion on the military role of the King is desirable. 

The general consensus in Gondor was that the King should be the one who lead his people to a major battle. Tar-Meneldil gave up the throne early to Tar-Aldarion Anardil because he felt that he would be in a better position to deal with the threat posed by Sauron (Or the entity that Gil-Galad was worried about) to Middle-Earth. Yet, we get examples of Númenorean Kings not going to war. Tar-Minastir sent a armament under one of his admirals, Ciryatur to the aid of Gil-Galad. Ar-Pharazôn, though later led his vast armament to the overthrow of Sauron, so it was a matter of choice for the King if he wanted to lead his army to war. But, it was the law that if a King goes to war then he must leave a heir behind. (Though this law was not always followed. In the Battle against the Wainriders, Ondoher and his elder son, Artamir went to war, but Faramir secretly followed and all three were slain.) Minalcar Rómendacil II, served as regent for his Uncle and father, Calmacil during the years 1240-1304, before becoming King. During his tenure as regent, Minalcar was bestowed with the title _Karmo-kundo_ (Helm Guardian) which gave him the power of a King, except for him acting in the name of the Narmacil I (his Uncle) and Calmacil (his father) (His uncle had no heir, so as the laws of Gondor state, the crown passed to his younger brother, Calmacil, Minalcar’s father. Minalcar, as Karmo-kundo also had full authority in military affairs. Minalcar’s position seems to repudiate the need for a Steward, he was in effect the King of Gondor in everything but name during a great part of his Uncle and Father’s reign and one wonders who the Steward would counsel-Minalcar or Narmacil I and Calmacil? Maybe there was some surreptitious dissension amongst the Stewards at the position of Calmacil, due to the insolence of Narmacil I and Calmacil? 

Pelendur, the steward of Ondoher was descended from Húrin, who resided in Emyn Arnen, the Hills in Ithilien, he was a man “of high Númenórean race” and it was from his days that (though not a descendant of Anárion, since the Stewards did not come from the royal household). So who was this Húrin of Emyn Arnen?

Originally, Tolkien supposed that the Stewards were of royal blood. (_Heirs of Elendil_ (HoME 12) but this theory is seemingly rejected for the new version in which the Stewards were not of the royal household (_Note #53; Cirion and Eorl_) but what can be kept is the idea that they were almost purely of Númenórean blood. 

_River and Beacons Hills of Gondor_ tell us that when Anárion and Isildur were dividing the realm of Gondor between them, Isildur took Ithilien top be his "domain" (The essay _Ondonóre Nómesseron Minaþurie_ written by a Gondorian scribe who lived during the reign of Meneldil (Son of Anárion) tells us that 'Ithilien' was originally called 'Arnen'.)

The indigenous population of “Gondor” was diverse. Prior to the fall of Númenor, some of the Faithful sailed to and settled what later became known as “Gondor” and there took up Sindarin rather then Adûnaic, because of their rebellion against the King, and they abandoned Adûnaic and took up Sindarin and later Quenya, but their knowledge was imperfect, and thus mistakes were made in the naming of some places. (For example, Imrazôr, Lord of the people of Belfalas was said to be a descendant of a family of the Faithful who were related to Elendil and had sailed to Middle-Earth before the Downfall of Númenor. It is probable that some settlers passed further inland into Ithilien Anórien etc. 
The Drúedain, in their journeys were said to pass through Ithilien and on to the White Mountains and the surrounding area. (We never get any record of any of them staying in Ithilien.) The Gwathuirim resided in the White Mountains too, as well as further North in Minhiriath and Enedwaith, but we never hear of any of these residing to the East of Anduin (Maybe because of the threat of Sauron in Mordor) in Ithilien and if the survivors of the downfall did find any people in ‘Ithilien’ it is probable that they would have been earlier Númenórean settlers. 

So it is probable that the Númenórean men of Ithilien were followers of Isildur and came in his ships. When Minas Ithil was taken, and Ithilien was in peril, it is likely that they fled to Anárion in Osgiliath whilst Isildur went to Arnor to ask for the aid of Gil-Galad and Elendil, his father and High-King of Gondor. Anárion held out in Osgiliath and latter joined the Last Alliance after they had laid siege to Barad-dûr. ( Anárion was slain by a rock cast from Barad-dûr.) 

Osgiliath seems to have been made into the capital of Gondor when Isildur left for the North and left Meneldil in charge of Gondor. (Minas Anor/Tirith, Anárion’s city wasn’t re-built till T.A 420. It was latter used as a summer house by the Kings of Gondor. Minas Ithil and Anor were therefore may have been held by regents, possibly of the Royal Household. (For example, Pelargir was ruled by Castamir and later Earnil, both members of the royal household, and so Minas Arnor and Ithil, may have been held by similar regents. 

The Men of Ithilien most likely supported Eldacar during the kin-strife. They resided close to Osgiliath, then the capital of Gondor, so it probable that it was populated by peoples who admired and loved Eldacar and wished to retain the current line of Kings, rather then support the Alliance of rebels in South Gondor and the coasts, led by Castamir. 

It is probable that Castamir and his following took Osgiliath by sailing up the Anduin from his base in Pelargir and there laying siege to the city of Osgiliath. The Men of Ithilien, who stayed loyal to the King may have fled west across the Anduin into Anórien or elsewhere, or into Osgiliath itself or Minas Anor and Ithil. The people of Ithilien were angered by Castamir’s ravaging of Osgiliath, and his lack of care for Ithilien, as he cared more for the coasts (where he got a lot of his support from) and he removed the Kings house to his base in Pelargir. A large part of the Men of Ithilien joined Eldacar’s army for the overthrow of Castamir the two armies met at the Crossings of Erui and the force under Eldacar was victorious the remnants of Castamir’s army fled to their base in Pelargir, and then fled to Umbar. 

But, due to the kin-strife Gondor was ravaged. So, we come back to the question who was Húrin of Emyn Arnen? We can reasonably assume that Húrin began a new line of Stewards, as his name is at the head of the line of stewards. Could it be that the Steward of Eldacar was slain in Osgiliath (Given that, as the stewards were in general old Men, it's not likely that he would have fought in the defence of Osgiliath or the Battle at the Crossings of Erui) and that in the chaos that ensued, now steward was chosen until the time of King Minardil, great-grandson of Eldacar, or is it simply that since the time of Húrin it was members of his family that took up the title of Steward until it became hereditary at the time of Pelendur, the steward of Ondoher, who played a main part in the rejection of Arvedui’s claim to the Kingship and ruled for a year until Earnil was chosen as the new King. Húrin, a “man of high Númenorean blood” may have been a descendants of a Gondorian noble who supported Eldacar during the Kin strife. It is possible that this family “ruled over” Ithilien during Castamir’s reign, as he didn’t pay much attention to Ithilien and they may have formed an independent realm of sorts, and then lead a large part of their people to Eldacar’s aid. Húrin’s family was evidently an important one, and it is likely that his family held Ithilien as a “fief” of Gondor, after the royal house had been moved to Minas Anor, so it could be that Húrin’s relations, being part of the Gondorian aristocracy loyal to Eldacar were sent by him to reside in Emyn Arnen and hold Ithilien in tutelage of the King. I think it is fitting, that, in the end Faramir moved back to his ancestral home in Emyn Arnen with Éowyn at the end of the Third Age.


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, we haven't had one of Inder's long-winded mini-essays in this part of the forum for quite a while now! 

Jokes, jokes! Well done Inder, it's extremely well-written. 

I think you've made some very good observations there, particularly the one about it being fitting for Faramir to move back to Ithilien at the end of the Third Age with Eowyn. 

I don't mind the idea of Hurin founding an almost "independent realm" that kind of "lay quiet" until Eldacar required aid, either.

Frankly I can't do much more than agree! I can't really find any problems with what you're saying, so, unless someone else does, I'll just say well done!


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, Inderjit, what is there for me to add to this excellent and conclusive text of yours? I think athat you're theories are interesting, but doubt that anyone of them can be proved or countered. Personally I find the house of the Stewards interesting, from a historic point of view. It means that the King appointed a deputy, but not only that, but a chief nobleman. What doe this say about the unity of Gondor? Firstly, that the King recognized the need for a unified leadership, even when he was not himself present. This, I think, proves that he foresaw a strife about the leadership, if he would be slain. To counter this he elevated a noble to Steward, higher than the other aristocrats.

Måns


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 18, 2003)

> A Númenórean King was monarch, with the power of unquestioned decision in debate; but he governed the realm with the frame of ancient law, of which he was administrator (and interpreter) but not the maker. In all debatable matters of importance domestic, or external, however, even Denethor had a Council, and at least listened to what the Lords of the Fiefs and the Captains of the Forces had to say. Aragorn re-established the Great Council of Gondor, and in that Faramir, who remained# by inheritance the Steward (or representative of the King during his absence abroad, or sickness, or between his death and the accession of his heir) would [be] the chief counsellor.


 _Letters of Tolkien; Letter #244_ 

Of course, the Númenórean kinds had councils (Tar-Meneldur, Ar-Pharazôn) as did the Gondorian Kings and latter Stewards. Rómendacil I, presumably, felt the need to appoint a Steward as a stand in for the King due to the increase in hostilities in Middle-Earth. You would except such a thing to be performed by a relative of the King or his eldest son (and heir) but it seems that the person who was Steward needed to be experienced, old and wise, in a way the King's heir couldn't be. And not of the royal house. Why was this?


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 18, 2003)

Maybe the Steward had to NOT be a member of the Royal House to prevent a sort of conflict of interest...

Also, if the Steward was of the Royal House, then, in the scenario that the King died before his heir was ripe for the throne, the Steward might then take a Kingship that is not rightfully his. If he wasn't of the Royal House, then he couldn't do this. Hmm that's sounds a bit crazy, but hey! I'm just speculating and I could well be wrong.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 20, 2003)

> Also, if the Steward was of the Royal House, then, in the scenario that the King died before his heir was ripe for the throne, the Steward might then take a Kingship that is not rightfully his. If he wasn't of the Royal House, then he couldn't do this. Hmm that's sounds a bit crazy, but hey! I'm just speculating and I could well be wrong.



Maybe. Pelendur ruled for a year after the death of Ondoher. 

The paranoia amongst the descendants of Anárion only really came about due to the events of the kin-strife.


----------



## Valandil (Sep 22, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Osgiliath seems to have been made into the capital of Gondor when Isildur left for the North and left Meneldil in charge of Gondor. (Minas Anor/Tirith, Anárion’s city wasn’t re-built till T.A 420. It was latter used as a summer house by the Kings of Gondor. Minas Ithil and Anor were therefore may have been held by regents, possibly of the Royal Household.



Actually - _*'Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age'*_ tells us that the thrones of Isildur and Anarion were set side-by-side in Osgiliath (here talking about the late Second Age - post-Fall of Numenor, but before the War of the Last Alliance). I believe this was their capital city all along... and that Minas Anor and Minas Ithil were essentially their two royal palaces. I suspect that Minas Ithil was most likely occupied only (or at least primarily) as a garrison of sorts in the Third Age - since it had been occupied by Sauron's forces in the War, it would be considered 'defiled'. I've wondered some about the Ithil Stone at THAT time, but we can assume that Isildur either took it with him, hid it well enough that it escaped detection... or that it was left behind, but was still there when the Alliance forces re-took the position.



Inderjit S said:


> ... I think it is fitting, that, in the end Faramir moved back to his ancestral home in Emyn Arnen with Éowyn at the end of the Third Age.



Great observation!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 23, 2004)

Great survey, Inder!  

To the question of why the Stewards were chosen from families not from the royal house, I think that it might've been so because, based on the old Numenorean traditions, strongly followed later in Gondor, the King's house was not the only one of 'noble' blood. The houses of the descendants of the rulers of the diferent regions back in Numenor seemed to keep the 'purity' of the lines and therefore a 'lordship'. This would mean they had the desired political influence, hence - followers of great numbers, and a union with them would ensure the King to have these followers on his side and not against him. 
In short -politics, I think. Because, the way I undersand it, not even in the time of Ar-Pharazon the Royal House had an absolute power. Ruling the Numenorean - and later Gondorian - society, was under a crown of a King, true, but the King himself seems to have ruled in alliance with other Lords and not having the supreme power to be above them all. This means to me that the influence of the other Gondorian Lords was something the King had to consider. Hence - the choice of Stewards out from those Lords' houses.

Well, I might be wrong....   

_A question_ - several times you say that the Stewards were chosen old, wise etc. Was that really common? Was Denethor so 'old and wise' when he became a Steward?


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 26, 2004)

Lhun-Denethor was a hereditary steward, not a chosen or elected one. He became steward following the death of Ecthelion.


----------

